# Servocontroller von Lenze/SEW als Technologieobjekt an S7-1500



## StGo (4 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde wünscht sich Servocontroller von SEW bzw. Lenze. Leistungsklasse ca. 0,4kW. Überlagert eine S7-1500 mit PN. Hat schon jemand einen Servo dieser beiden Firmen als Technologieobjekt am Laufen?

Danke für Eure Unterstützung + Gruß
StGo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2020)

Wenn du bei SEW MDX61B nutzt, wird das nichts, die Kommunikation wird zu langsam sein.
Bei den neuen Reglern Movi C könnte das Funktionieren.


----------



## zako (4 Dezember 2020)

... da würde ich schon einen Antrieb nehmen  der die Profidrive Telegramme unterstützt und auch taktsynchron angebunden werden kann.
Der Sinamics S210 wurde speziell auch für die Technologieobjektanbindung entwickelt. Vielleicht kennt Dein Kunde den noch gar nicht. Der baut recht kompakt und ist deutlich günstiger als der große Bruder S120.


----------



## StGo (4 Dezember 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... da würde ich schon einen Antrieb nehmen  der die Profidrive Telegramme unterstützt und auch taktsynchron angebunden werden kann.
> Der Sinamics S210 wurde speziell auch für die Technologieobjektanbindung entwickelt. Vielleicht kennt Dein Kunde den noch gar nicht. Der baut recht kompakt und ist deutlich günstiger als der große Bruder S120.



Das würde ich ja auch gern 
Kalkuliert war das mal mit V90.
Bei Festo-Reglern kann man (teilweise) in der Antriebsprojektierung die normalen Siemens-Telegramme wählen, dann merkt man von SPS-Seite keinen Unterschied + alle HMI-Screens funktionieren...

Grüße
StGo


----------



## zako (5 Dezember 2020)

Ja Festo unterstützt ja sogar Siemens Telegramme. Linmot und andere gehen auch.
SEW und LENZE wollen vermutlich ihre eigenen Controller verkaufen. Oder befürchten sie, dass bei einer TO- Anbindung viele Kunden dann gleich sagen, dass man gleich das Gesamtsystem von Siemens nehmen kann?  Genügend Gründe gäbe es ja - je nach Branche.


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2020)

Aber TO ist ja kein muß, bei Lenze und SEW bekommt man auch Bausteine, die man zur Ansteuerung nutzen kann. 
Natürlich wäre es schöner, wenn man für beliebige Servos eine einheitliche Schnittstelle nutzen kann, aber na ja...
Vorteil ist allerdings, dass man z.B. bei Lenze auch spezielle "Sachen" machen kann, z.B. den internen TouchProbe nutzen etc. Speziell Lenze ist allerdings extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig mit seinen eigenen FB im Servo selbst, da muß man sich reinarbeiten oder nutzt beim ersten Mal die Hilfe eines Lenze-Spezialisten. Sehr vermisse ich auch eine Steuertafel im Lenze-Servo für die IBN.


----------



## maxder2te (14 Dezember 2020)

StGo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein Kunde wünscht sich Servocontroller von SEW bzw. Lenze. Leistungsklasse ca. 0,4kW. Überlagert eine S7-1500 mit PN. Hat schon jemand einen Servo dieser beiden Firmen als Technologieobjekt am Laufen?
> 
> ...



SEW an ein TO anzubinden macht keinen Sinn, vor allem in der Generation B ist die Profinet-Schnittstelle nicht die flotteste. Einfacher wäre die Nutzung von Applikationsmodulen wie "Erweiterte Buspositionierung" oder so. Bausteine dafür sollte es von SEW geben, mit der Applikationsbeschreibung hat man das auch relativ flott in die Gänge gebracht. Vor allem läuft dann die Positionierung und die gesamte Regelung direkt am Umrichter und du kannst die volle Dynamik nutzen.






zako schrieb:


> ... da würde ich schon einen Antrieb nehmen  der die Profidrive Telegramme unterstützt und auch taktsynchron angebunden werden kann.
> Der Sinamics S210 wurde speziell auch für die Technologieobjektanbindung entwickelt. Vielleicht kennt Dein Kunde den noch gar nicht. Der baut recht kompakt und ist deutlich günstiger als der große Bruder S120.


Ich hab doch schon einiges mit den Technologieobjekten bemacht, Tatksynchronität habe ich bei Einzelachsen noch nie gebraucht und es macht das System auch nur unnötig teuer.



zako schrieb:


> Ja Festo unterstützt ja sogar Siemens Telegramme. Linmot und andere gehen auch.
> SEW und LENZE wollen vermutlich ihre eigenen Controller verkaufen. Oder befürchten sie, dass bei einer TO- Anbindung viele Kunden dann gleich sagen, dass man gleich das Gesamtsystem von Siemens nehmen kann?  Genügend Gründe gäbe es ja - je nach Branche.



Vielen Dank für nichts. zako wir alle wissen dass Siemens in seinem Bauchladen etwas für alle hat. Ich ersuche dich auf diesem Weg aber, nicht bei jeder Fragestellung militant "Kauf doch gleich alles bei Siemens" zu schreien sondern eher auf die Fragestellung einzugehen.

Hier ist immerhin noch immer ein SPS-Forum wo sich größtenteils Techniker mit Technikern austauschen und keine Marktplatz, an dem es darum geht, am lautesten zu schreien. Dein produktiver Beitrag zu diesem Thread ist leider 0.


----------



## NBerger (14 Dezember 2020)

Nun Lenze verkauft ja kein lauffähiges Paket sondern ein Bastelsatz mit dem man mit viel Erfahrung eine Achse betreiben kann. Entweder man hat nur Wiederholkonzepte oder alles mögliche an Lenze-Schulungen hinter sich oder bucht einen Service-Troll gleich mit.
Die PN-Schnittstelle von Lenze ist die billigste die man kriegen kann...

Was man aber machen kann ist eine klassische analoge Anbindung wie damals zu S5 zeiten an eine IP266 (95U).
Ob sowas heute noch uptodate ist???

Und JA ich glaube Siemens ist mit seinem Konzept den anderen um Jahre voraus. Festo jedenfalls scheint dies erkannt zu haben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2020)

NBerger schrieb:


> Und JA ich glaube Siemens ist mit seinem Konzept den anderen um Jahre voraus. Festo jedenfalls scheint dies erkannt zu haben...



Da sehe ich aber anders, Siemens ist da mal hingekommen wo Beckhoff schon seit Jahren ist.
Da ist keine Innovation, sondern einfach nur abgeschaut.


----------



## NBerger (14 Dezember 2020)

OK ist verstehe ich.

Für Lenze und Konsorten ist das aber dann noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## zako (15 Dezember 2020)

maxder2te schrieb:


> ...Ich hab doch schon einiges mit den Technologieobjekten bemacht, Taktsynchronität habe ich bei Einzelachsen noch nie gebraucht....


Falls es nicht um sehr dynamische bzw. hochgenaue Anforderungen geht, funktioniert das auch. Für Fördertechnikanwendungen absolut ausreichend. Beispiel Gleichlauf, Aufsynchronisieren mehrer dezentraler SINAMICS G120D usw. Dabei würde ich dann aber auch nicht mit 1 ms Interpolationstakt fahren - da passt dann 4ms oder 8ms ganz gut. Falls man eine Drehmomentvorsteuerung nutzen will, kann man das auch ganz schön in der SPS rechnen und per Zusatzdaten übertragen (TO.Acceleration * Factor). Das Anwendungsbeispiel zum geberlosen Positionieren funktioniert z.B. auch ohne Taktsynchronität.


----------

